# CONFESSIONS OF A HALLOWEEN PARTYAHOLIC ( WHEN DECORATING GOES TOO FAR! )



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi I'm F-Dog
*
I am a Halloween Partyaholic.....*

What started with wanting to hold the best party and buying a few props, rapidly became huge projects that involve re-decorating the entire house! I've had to cut three new lofts into my house in order to store props!

This party disease has had me re-wallpapering my rooms with stone effect wall paper, taking doors and windows out and just generally going well beyond the extremes of normality to shock and excite guests.

What's more is that every year I make a video to showcase the work and then spend days following the partying not only packing away all the decorations but editing a video!

I'd like to share a few videos with you (You tube) so you can spot the signs of a Halloween Partyaholic…. who knows you may even get some inspiration 


HEATHENS PARTY (CLICK ON PICTURE TO VIEW THE PARTY VIDEO)



  






BALLROOM BLITZ (CLICK ON PICTURE TO VIEW THE PARTY VIDEO)



  






ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE (CLICK ON PICTURE TO VIEW THE PARTY VIDEO)



  






GHOST SHIP (CLICK ON PICTURE TO VIEW THE PARTY VIDEO)



  







I really hope you enjoy these videos, there are others on the channel but these were particularly fun parties. 

Maybe you'll find it inspiring


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

If you enjoy my videos - it would mean a lot to me if you click the like button on you tube  

I really want to get these videos out there to inspire people that Halloween doesn't just have to be about kids knocking on peoples door for sweets.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Wow! Excellent work! Looks like you throw the Party of the Year for sure!


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Wow! Excellent work! Looks like you throw the Party of the Year for sure!


Thank you 3Pinkpoodles! It's really nice to get some feedback. I put the videos of the parties thrown so that the guest can remind themselves of the fun time they had, But it's always nice to hear from fellow Halloween enthusiasts how we've done  

All the party video is taken within my house, it usual takes a bunch of us over the course of a few weeks several evenings and days to fully kit out every room. We also hand make most of the props - for example In the Ballroom Blitz video at the intro you'll see a science lab all of the proper were hand made.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow, this is amazing! I want to go to your party! Thank you for sharing and I hope your videos get a lot of likes.


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

hjg0989 said:


> Wow, this is amazing! I want to go to your party! Thank you for sharing and I hope your videos get a lot of likes.


Thank you hjg0989 which one! we're thinking next one may be Carnival of Souls


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

These are the direct links to you tube (few extras in there too not mentioned above)


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

This year we've having a Viking party!!!  I'll post the video on here when It's done.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

What activities do you have for your guests? And how do you get them all to go all out for their costumes? Those look like AWESOME parties!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

sneakykid said:


> What activities do you have for your guests? And how do you get them all to go all out for their costumes? Those look like AWESOME parties!


this, for real. i'm always amazed by parties where people seem to really get into it. each year we have probably 20-30 people at our party, and maybe half that number go "all out." most people will dress up, but as far as really seeming to get into the spirit of a halloween party, i'd say we're lucky if a dozen people do that. i sometimes think it's a function of getting older, but from the pictures above i'd guess us to be in roughly the same age range--i certainly don't think my friends and i are too old to enjoy a party (especially a halloween party) once a year.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

dane82 said:


> this, for real. i'm always amazed by parties where people seem to really get into it. each year we have probably 20-30 people at our party, and maybe half that number go "all out." most people will dress up, but as far as really seeming to get into the spirit of a halloween party, i'd say we're lucky if a dozen people do that. i sometimes think it's a function of getting older, but from the pictures above i'd guess us to be in roughly the same age range--i certainly don't think my friends and i are too old to enjoy a party (especially a halloween party) once a year.


Maybe they're all theatre people? ?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

It's always fun when your guests are as into the party as you are. Nice work and great friends!


----------

